# Help/ Implant code



## bella2 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm hoping for a little assistance with an implant code the doctor performed a 
hammertoe repair 28285, then inserted a SmartToe Implant. I was hoping someone was familiar with the HCPCS code for the Smart Toe.

Thanks in advance for any responses,

Bella


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 25, 2010)

if it is used as a bone substitute then c1713 I would need more info....


----------



## bella2 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a toe implant. the code C1713 is good for screws and anchors. 
Please advise if anyone knows of a code for the Smart Toe.
Thanks for all responses,
Cheers,
Bella


----------



## DOVERRED (Aug 26, 2010)

Try  l8699


----------



## CRC CPC (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you seen them they are very interesting.  What a wonderful idea.


----------

